# Uso del simulador Livewire



## principiantetardio (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, anduve buscando por el foro pero me perdi un par de veces y no encontre ayuda sobre el simulador de circuitos Livewire, (lo que si vi un par de circuitos que me seran de gran ayuda y ya los voy a experimentar , ja ,ja, ja).
Si hay un hilo sobre el tema serian tan amables de guiarme?.
Si no lo hay va mi consulta :
Tengo la version 1.11 del programa y cuando simulo un circuito con entrada de 220Vca le rectifico y le conecto unos leds, estos me titilan como si la tension tuviese altivajos.
Alguien tiene idea de porque? :enfadado:

Cuento con vuestra ayuda, gracias


----------



## alexus (Ene 21, 2010)

los quemastes, donde vistes un led a 220vca? jejejeje

postea el circuito!

ayuda sobre el simulador??? mmmm. no recuerdo. pero proba, y proba y proba y volve a probar que no vas a quemar nada.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 22, 2010)

el led tilita porque probablemente no pusiste condensadore después del puente, y como la frecuencia por defecto del livewire es 1Hz, ves como va subiendo y bajando el voltaje.


PD: Creo que este tema estaría mejor en la sección de principiantes


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 27, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> el led tilita porque probablemente no pusiste condensadore después del puente, y como la frecuencia por defecto del livewire es 1Hz, ves como va subiendo y bajando el voltaje.
> 
> 
> PD: Creo que este tema estaría mejor en la sección de principiantes




Disculpas, estuve unos dias atareado, el caso es que el funcionamiento del simulador es erratico y creo que es por que hice algo mal ya que aun no lo se manejar, estoy aprendiendo y para ello ando en la busqueda de un manual preferentemente en castellano.

subo los circuitos para que los vean, son iguales uno mas avanzado que el otro pero en uno los voltajes se mantienen fijos y en el otro fluctuan.

Si me pueden ayudar a aprender estare agradecido


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola.

Publica el circuito que te causa los problemas.
El Livewire es un simulador que deja mucho que desear, pero tiene a su favor, que es bastante simple de usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Conseguir manuales en castellano es muy díficil, es más fácil, que tú aprendas a leer en Inglés. Además esto te permite ver páginas en inglés y así tienes un panorama mayor que el tienes ahora, limitado al castellano.


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 27, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Publica el circuito que te causa los problemas.
> El Livewire es un simulador que deja mucho que desear, pero tiene a su favor, que es bastante simple de usar.
> ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 27, 2010)

Hola principiantetardio

Perdón por responder con preguntas.

Qué pretendes hacer con los circuitos que adjuntaste ?

Los capacitores que están en serie (0.47uF) C1, 3,5,7. Con cada circuito, Para qué son?
La Xc del valor de los capacitores es muy alta y si los reguladores que tienes de la serie 78xx dan 1 Amp. NO podrán hacerlo por la Xc de los capacitores. Además, una resistencia en serie de 1Kohm para qué?
 Xc = 1 / 2 x PI x f x CEn la que:Xc = Reactancia capacitiva en ohmios C = Capacitancia en faradios f = Frecuencia en Hz. 
Los LED’s no encienden con una R en serie de 1Kohm ya que 5/1000= 0.005=5mAmp. Y requieres algo así como 20mAmp.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 28, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola principiantetardio
> 
> Perdón por responder con preguntas.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola principiantetardio

Esas son las limitaciones que tiene el LiveWire. Hay cosas que no “entiende” ó que no sabe hacer, por ejemplo: Traté de simular un circuito Llamado One-Shot, este es un circuito que retarda un pulso. No, no se puede hacer pues no entiende la configuración que le hago.

Es más o menos tu mismo caso hay cosas, mas bien dicho hay efectos en la electrónica los cuales no le fueron enseñados al LiveWire.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 28, 2010)

shep la mayoría de osciladores que he provado no funcan en el livewire y si en la realidad; cosa que no pasa en otros simuladores mejores.

saludos


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola *Mr Carlos* deduzco que el simulador no esta enojado conmigo, solamente no me comprende Ja ja ja .

Hola *elosciloscopio*, cual seria ese simulador tan habil del que hablas , habra alguna version free? 

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 28, 2010)

cualquier otro más profesional como el multisim, pero no son gratis.
tambien hay algunos que si son gratis, pero no son tan fieles como los de pago


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 28, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> cualquier otro más profesional como el multisim, pero no son gratis.
> tambien hay algunos que si son gratis, pero no son tan fieles como los de pago



Bueno en todo caso por el momento seguiremos con lo que tenemos hasta que podamos hacer la inversion. 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola.
El livewire es muy pobre como simulador, pero, una vez que conozces sus limitaciones, es intersante y sobretodo fácil de usar.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Para cosa más compleja uso Pruteus.


----------



## principiantetardio (Ene 28, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> El livewire es muy pobre como simulador, pero, una vez que conozces sus limitaciones, es intersante y sobretodo fácil de usar.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Por ahora fue el Livewirw el que conocio MIS limitaciones

Gracias voy a intentar el Proteus que tambien lo tengo


----------



## bebeto (Ene 28, 2010)

El livewire yo lo utilizo mas que nada para armar los esquematicos ya que es muy facil de encontrar los componentes...
Tambien simulo cicuitos sencillos...

Para algo ams complejo te recomiendo ( dentro de lo gratuito ) el LTspice IV


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 29, 2010)

El livewire es el programa para principiantes, y si tienes el pcb wizard puedes hacer placas desde el programa, en cuanto a simulacion, uso mayormente el circuit wizard, se ve mejor los resultados aunque tiene los mismos limites q el livewire,


----------



## DANDY (Feb 14, 2010)

es cierto que el livewire es limitado, pero tambien es cierto que lo estan usando mal, cuando se usa frecuencias altas, se necesita tambien cambiar el tiempo de visualizacion, por ejemplo *tools,simulation,timing control y el timebase se cambia de acuerdo a la frecuencia que estes usando*... alli puedes usar osciloscopio y veras lo bien que queda la simulación,.... espero pronto darme un tiempo para hacer un manual y compartirlo ya que muchos menosprecian el livewire cuando en realidad lo estan usando mal,eso es lo malo,no se encuentra facilmente manuales en español para programas de simulacion


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola *DANDY*, te comprometo a que lo hagas, ja ja ja, la comunidad de los menos conocedores te lo vamos a agradecer, porque para hacer el manual no solo debemos saber ingles sino tambien bastante de electronica para interpretar y aclarar las instrucciones.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola a todos

En este enlace pueden encontrar un pequeño tutorial de LiveWire en español
http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/laboratorio-virtual-live-wire/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## principiantetardio (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola *MrCarlos* vi el enlace y parece interesante, luego lo leere, 

Gracias por el dato, de a poco podre ir armando aunque mas no sea una guia de uso.

Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 18, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> En este enlace pueden encontrar un pequeño tutorial de LiveWire en español
> http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/laboratorio-virtual-live-wire/
> ...


 


me gusto el tutorial, es bueno y para los principiantes es excelente !!!


----------



## DANDY (Feb 18, 2010)

el domingo tengo un examen importante, sin falta para el lunes les tengo la primera parte del tutorial, y si es posible quiza mejor un videotutorial... a su opinion ¿cual sería mejor?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí tienen para principiantes *Guía de Uso de Livewire 1.pdf*.
Para moderadamente experimentados *Guía de Uso de Livewire 2.pdf*.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 23, 2010)

Bueno aqui les dejo los videotutoriales de livewire que prometí, les sugiero para disfrutar de mejor calidad darle doble click al video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOlVaBnzC7E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN5hadDklxw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI8gHhZCjKY


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 24, 2010)

DANDY dijo:


> Bueno aqui les dejo los videotutoriales de livewire que prometí, les sugiero para disfrutar de mejor calidad darle doble click al video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOlVaBnzC7E
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN5hadDklxw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI8gHhZCjKY


 

¡¡¡Esta muy bueno los videos!!! gracias por ponerlos en el tema 
(PD: podrias ayudarme a subir videos q no se como acerlo XD)


----------



## DANDY (Feb 24, 2010)

Esa es mi cuenta personal de youtube... cuando me sobre un poco de tiempo hare un par de tutoriales más.. @KaedusElectroRaik para subir videos así solo tienes que crearte una cuenta en youtube, subir tus videos y poner el link en el foro, automaticamente el foro lo reconoce


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola.
Continuación de_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/256575/ _
Para moderadamente experimentados *Guía de Uso de Livewire 3.pdf*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 24, 2010)

*elaficionado* si es tu trabajo se ve muy bien...que bueno que compartas, espero cuando todo el tutorial este completo lo pasen a un destacado en el subforo software de simulacion y diseño electrónico


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola.
Estoy poniendo el Help en castellano, pero eso va a demorar un buen tiempo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Feb 25, 2010)

Gracias *DANDY* por ayudarme con lo de los videos,, muchas gracias me quitaste un peso d encima XD


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 20, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Continuación de_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/256575/ _
> Para moderadamente experimentados *Guía de Uso de Livewire 3.pdf*
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus aportes pero una consulta no se si te sucedio al hacer un circuito y por ejemplo a la salida tienes un buzzer el incombeniente aparece despues despus de la primera simulacion porque sencillamente ya nosuena y solo suena una sola ves tu sabes por que sera:enfadado:

Adjunto archivo para haber si les sucede lo mismo


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola.

No sé, pero me ha ocurrido con otros circuitos que al simularlo, funciona la primera vez, y cuando lo intentas nuevamente ya no funciona. Me he dado cuenta que en algunas ocasiones los condensadores quedan cargados y el comprotamiento del circuito cuando lo haces funcionar, ya no trabaja bien. Para solucionar eso guardo el programa y lo cierro, lo abro nuevamente y vuelve a funcionar, otra forma es poner un pulsador abierto en paralelo con algún condensador, y antes de hacer funcionar el programa presiono el pulsador para descargar el condensador.

Debes tener en mente que el simulador es un programa de computadora y tiene limitaciones, por lo tanto, no siempre funciona como un circuito real.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Puedes publicar tu circuito (comprímelo con winzip o wirar y lo subes)

Hola.

Le quité la opción de exploción, puse un transistor para excitar el buzzer. Al buzzer le puse el modelo de 12V. Al LED le puse una resistencia limitadora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DANDY (Oct 21, 2010)

yo le pongo un interruptor a la salida de la bateria o fuente y lo mantengo abierto antes de iniciar la simulacion y entonces me evita el error de los condensadores cargados


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola!!!
mmm, miren, yo comunmente (cuando me sucede este tipo de problemas) simplemente le pongo STOP a la simulacion,,,,


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 21, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé, pero me ha ocurrido con otros circuitos que al simularlo, funciona la primera vez, y cuando lo intentas nuevamente ya no funciona. Me he dado cuenta que en algunas ocasiones los condensadores quedan cargados y el comprotamiento del circuito cuando lo haces funcionar, ya no trabaja bien. Para solucionar eso guardo el programa y lo cierro, lo abro nuevamente y vuelve a funcionar, otra forma es poner un pulsador abierto en paralelo con algún condensador, y antes de hacer funcionar el programa presiono el pulsador para descargar el condensador.
> 
> ...



Gracias genial ahora si funciona


----------



## principiantetardio (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola a todos, estuve haciendo algunas consultas en este y otros hilos y queria compartir que ya solucione mis dudas, les doy las gracias.

Ademas aporto algo que logre armar con todas las respuestas.
Es un generador que simula la alimentacion trifasica, no es LA GRAN COSA pero me fue util y pocos comprendieron cuando comence a consultar.

Yo ya lo agregue a mis archivos de consulta y lo uso como fuente para otros circuitos que arme.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola por aca de nuevo queria tratar de simular el pre amplificador de Tupolev pero me perdi
a ver que les parece adjunto archivo a me olvidaba lo staba realizando en circuit wizard 1.15
a ver si me dan una idea de este circuito porfavor  revisenlo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola SERGIOD

creo lo que falta es polarizar los amplificadores operacionales.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 4, 2011)

bueno aac sobo otro circuito que estaba simulando a ver que le parece 
posdata: Feliz año nuevo a todos
que sigan los exitos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 4, 2011)

mmmm, veo que te dite tu tiempecito para armar ese circuito SERGIOD
¿que es?
y por lo que veo, lo simulaste con circuit wizard.

Saludos, y tambien feliz año nuevo para todos!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 6, 2011)

Lo estraje de sta pagina: http://www.pablin.com.ar/
como tengo un transformador de salida de 33 - 33 voltios de salidat en alterna estoy viendo que amplificador armar y este es una de las opciones por eso me di mi tiempito tam bien mire el amplificador  de mbicolao el amplificador rotel que tambien requiere de un transformador casi de esas caracteristicas para su funcuionamiento, vi otro mas por ahi creo que es de tupolev y su potencia es de 100 - 100 y tambien el transfo le daria demas si hago mas de un amplificador seria usando este transformador el transfo me dara mas o menos 6 amperios

A un que pareciera que el amplificador de pablin solo da 118watts como si fuera entre 100w y 120w en mono canal y en estereo recien se acercaria casi a 260w o estare  equivocado
para los otros que mencione tambien en estereo dice que te dan 200w de potencia(mnicolao y tupolev)

Nota me referi a los otros dos por los amplificadores no por las personas(compañeros del foro) ojala y no se mal interprete

adjunto link de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp260/index.htm


----------



## elperros (Ene 26, 2011)

Ok, no quiero desviarme mucho del tema...pero hoy jugando con el livewire conecte un led azul a 9v DC. Y no se quemó....Algo esta mal ahí porque solo sucede con el el azul...ó soy yo que hay un led que puede ir a 9v DC y no me enteré. ¿Alguien mas probó?
Dejo imagen con pruebas...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola elperros

En la imagen adjunta hay algunas aclaraciones que podrían servirte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 26, 2011)

Hola.

Debes tener presente que Livewire es un progama de computadora que simula el comportamiento de circuitos electrónicos. Es probable que los que diseñaron el programa pusieron límite de voltaje máximo que soporta el LED azul sea algo menos de 10V.
He visto en hojas de datos de LED azul que el voltaje máximo de 4V
Mira aquí: http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30000to30099/pdf/nte30037_43_45.pdf
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30000to30099/pdf/nte30053_59.pdf

Moraleja: No hay que pensar que los progamas similadores de circuitos son perfectos.

Como todo programa de computadora tiene sus limitaciones o ventajas y desventajas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elperros (Ene 26, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola elperros
> 
> En la imagen adjunta hay algunas aclaraciones que podrían servirte.
> 
> ...



Están activadas las explosiones en esa imagen que mostré. De hecho cuando llego a 10V explota.



			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Debes tener presente que Livewire es un progama de computadora que simula el comportamiento de circuitos electrónicos. Es probable que los que diseñaron el programa pusieron límite de voltaje máximo que soporta el LED azul sea algo menos de 10V.
> He visto en hojas de datos de LED azul que el voltaje máximo de 4V
> ...



Así es. Debe tener un problema en la asignación de la curva I/C para el led. A 9V que solo circulen 20ma denota una resistencia elevada para un dispositivo de esas caracteristicas; cuando estos tienen una curva bastante empinada pasando la tensión nominal. Como los diodos (bueno es un diodo )


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 29, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> ...estos tienen una curva bastante empinada pasando la tensión nominal. Como los diodos (bueno es un diodo )


 
jajajaa,eso todos los sabemos elperros 
mmm, hasta ahora no me habia dado cuenta del detalle
del diodo azul
muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Crisalma (Dic 28, 2012)

Buen día!!
¿Alguien me podría aclarar si en el LiveWire es posible lograr lecturas de frecuencia en Hz?
Si no es posible, ¿en qué simulador se pueden obtener estas lecturas?
De antemano, muchas gracias por la orientación que me pudieran dar al respecto.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 28, 2012)

Creo recordar que no , lo único que puedes hacer es usar es la opcion de insertar un osciloscopio, el cual te representa una gráfica en una escala de tiempos, con la cual tu puedes calcular mediante papel y lapiz.
Pero yo no me fiaría mucho de esa gráfica.


----------



## Crisalma (Dic 28, 2012)

¡Muchas gracias por la respuesta!
¿Habrá algún simulador que sí las de?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 28, 2012)

yo me pregunto lo mismo, espero puedan ayudarte, estare atento


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola Crisalma

Desde que el osciloscopio de LiveWire no se puede sincronizar con la señal a medir es un tanto difícil el medirla.
Sin embargo se pueden hacer trucos para medirla.
Se corre la simulación y cuando el trazo en la grafica esté completo se detiene la simulación.
Se puede luego modificar la resolución de esa grafica. Hacerla más grande. Y podremos leer la frecuencia en tiempo.
De ahí se calcula los Hertz 1/hz.

El simulador que pudiera dar una mejor lectura sería el ISIS de Proteus y mejor el Multisim II.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

